# Flips Water Bowl



## bobt (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello,

Things were going ok for awhile with my 11 month old JR with her water bowl in her cage. I left it in all the time and took it up for each night. I got her a small wide base plastic bowl with a slot in the side to hold on to. She started to grab the bowl by the top and slot and flip it over spilling water everywhere. I put a piece of duct tape over the slot then she would stand on the edge of the bowl and flip it over. I got a flatter stainless water bowl and she can't flip it over. What she does is splashes all the water out of it with her front paws.

So, if she can flip the bowl she will and if not she splashes all the water out of it. I started to just leave it in once an hour until she takes a long drink. Don't know what else to do about this. Any suggestions?

Thanks!!


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Try one of those water bottles they make for hamsters.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

I would try one of these http://www.petco.com/product/6987/Lixit-Carrier-Cage-Crock.aspx but put it high enough where the pup can drink out of it but cant get the paws into it. Or like Westhighlander said try a water bottle they make ones for dogs to.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

My dog have two different places were they can drink water, a medium bucket which the husky used to go bananas on it when he felt hot, and a large plastic box i fill with water those hot days when my Husky wants to have a splash.

So they have a drinking and playing bowl, he doesn't tip the bucket anymore, if he wants to splash he'll go to the large one.

HOWEVER, if you don't want to have all that water around (i find it funny, even the cleaning part, we've got a draining system in the backyard, so i just have to wait for the water to evaporate or go into the drain) you could glue a large square shaped ceramic tyle below the bowl so she won't be able to turn it over.

And most of the time, when dogs begin to splash water it's because they are hot and need a cool down (at least that's the case with my dogs)

BUT for the price and simplicity, you should buy the Lixit Carrier Cage Crock


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

My little Pood fills bowls and Lixit Carrier Cage Crocks in his crate with treats, toys, bedding or he splashes all of the water or food out of the bowl with his nose and feet if he can't turn it over. He doesn't care for water otherwise and it really doesn't matter how cool it is where he's crated, it's just what he likes to do with bowls in crates. LOL Those doggy water bottles that were already suggested work best for him.


----------



## bambee (Mar 4, 2009)

You can try using a water bottle for your pet. I used to do that with my previous dog since he always messes up whenever he drinks.


----------



## bobt (Mar 27, 2009)

Jessieanne said:


> I would try one of these http://www.petco.com/product/6987/Lixit-Carrier-Cage-Crock.aspx but put it high enough where the pup can drink out of it but cant get the paws into it. Or like Westhighlander said try a water bottle they make ones for dogs to.


Thanks for all the replies!!

I picked up one of these in the 10 oz size and had to mount it as low as it goes for her to be able to get her snout into it. At first she jumped on top of it with her paws and just kept chewing it. We shook the can with pennies in it everytime she started working at it. Now she pretty much leaves it alone and just drinks her water out of it. Just for fun I put her regular bowl back in and she flipped it over so the side mounted bowl is what we'll be using for awhile.

Looks like this was a winner, at least for this problem.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm glad I could help!


----------

